# New Years resolution



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Has anyone made one?

Mine is to be away from the house as soon as weather permits and stay away for as long as possible while it is still possible, I think that’s one I can keep, to lose weight may be a bit harder.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nope but ill be starting another diet after the 3rd.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Nope but ill be starting another diet after the 3rd.


Ah, same procedure as last year :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Nope but ill be starting another diet after the 3rd.


Yep after a week and a bit off, I'll be starting to exercise again from Monday too. Hopefully shift the Xmas weight in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn’t buy any sweets, make any cakes or buy crisps etc. thinking this year I will just eat as I do the rest of the year, what happens, other people make me cakes and buy or make me sweets, I can’t put it out for the birds so ……..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's a hard life with tough decisions to be made Jan


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm gonna try and be nice to people ................................. it's not going well so far.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'm gonna try and be nice to people ................................. it's not going well so far.
> 
> Ray.


I´m always nice to people that are nice to me. :grin2:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

1. Don't make NY Resolutions
2. Go on a Diet
3. Be nicer to people


All 3 broken before Lunch on 1st January. Now I can relax and revert to flawed realism instead of aspirational dreams ... This time next year, I'll make the same Post again ...


Happy New Year one and all!


Steve


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As I hate diets I try to moderate my eating at all times. Sometimes I manage and sometimes I fail. It does mean that I don't fluctuate much as long as I am able to to get out and walk the dog. 

One thing I am trying to do is not stress out so much. I know deep down that it doesn't really help so I am going to call it "planning ahead" and to put it to one side once I have done it. Well that is the plan ha ha!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> 1. Don't make NY Resolutions
> 2. Go on a Diet
> 3. Be nicer to people
> 
> ...


I have re-read that Steve, I think one of us can't count, if you don't make NY resolutions how can you break 3 of them before lunch and if you did make the second 2 that only 2 not 3 , what am I missing?
I may worry about this all day if you don't tell me >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pedant, pedant, pedant..................... etc. Or maybe too something for your something.?:frown2:

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We don't do diets as to us they are only transient. We do lifestyle changes instead: smaller portions; healthier options; no snacks; swap outs of products to low fat versions etc; reduced alcohol

We find all of the above sustainable and it works for us.

Obviously all bets are off when its Xmas and when we are away in the MH


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Pedant, pedant, pedant..................... etc. Or maybe too something for your something.?:frown2:
> 
> Ray.


Probably :nerd:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I have re-read that Steve, I think one of us can't count, if you don't make NY resolutions how can you break 3 of them before lunch and if you did make the second 2 that only 2 not 3 , what am I missing?
> I may worry about this all day if you don't tell me >


 Jan, I never claimed to take a logical approach :grin2:
1. If I don't make NY Resolutions, my resolution not to make a resolution breaks that resolution
2&3 make up the numbers [or the words ...!]

It's just me playing silly devils with words in an attempt to make a wee joke, but a joke this wee probably shouldn't be allowed out on its own ... I did confess to this type of behaviour shortly after joining the Forum!

In a similar vein, I am an atheist, so my belief is not have a belief ... My mother was too polite to admit that she had confused 'contradiction' with 'contraception' and that was hiw I came to be born. And her oft repeated retort when I plagued her yet again, was, 'Our Stephen, if you had been twins, I'd have throttled the pair of you...', so it's a genetic deficiency I have, really ...:wink2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> Jan, I never claimed to take a logical approach :grin2:
> 1. If I don't make NY Resolutions, my resolution not to make a resolution breaks that resolution
> 2&3 make up the numbers [or the words ...!]
> Steve


I know it was a joke, _the real Steve_. I was also kidding, but sometimes my kids turn out to be goats and the other Steve (alias Raymond) interrupts me when I wasn´t talking to him, but I´ll forgive him (I always do) because at the moment he´s got man flu.

Get well soon the other Steve, this is the best I can do at short notice.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I know it was a joke, _the real Steve_. I was also kidding, but sometimes my kids turn out to be goats and the other Steve (alias Raymond) interrupts me when I wasn´t talking to him, but I´ll forgive him (I always do) because at the moment he´s got man flu.
> 
> Get well soon the other Steve, this is the best I can do at short notice.


Jan,

I am very much aware from recent experience that the attempted joke can be misinterpreted, so I am being a wee bit cautious/defensive!

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> Jan,
> I am very much aware from recent experience that the attempted joke can be misinterpreted, so I am being a wee bit cautious/defensive!
> Steve


Wise man :grin2: we will get to know you soon and you us, don´t fret.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

marchie said:


> I am very much aware from recent experience that the attempted joke can be misinterpreted, so I am being a wee bit cautious/defensive!
> 
> Steve


Oooo do tell...

C'mon, spill yer guts....

:smile2:


----------

